# Amphetamine Synthesis P2NP



## sypialnia (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi, how much amphetamine I can synthesis from 1kg of P2NP?


----------



## Montecristo

About 70% is possible , although yield supposedly decreases the bigger you go with your extraction


----------

